# Annette's Diner - reviews



## Cyrano

*This is one of the first restaurants in the Disney Village. Given its location it can get very busy, especially when the park closes at 7pm.
You cannot book but there is a takeaway option.

The theme is an American diner from the 1950's.
Menu is lots of burgers and salads.
Sometimes you may be lucky to see a castmember on rollerskates and they do a mini show with songs from Grease etc.*

Children's menu

{new picture required}

This folds into a car which the kids get to keep 

Menu

Breakfast is 12.50

{new picture required}


----------



## BONITATIME

This is a great place to eat. Even if there is a queue for a table it moves quickly.
We try to eat here every holiday. Last visit in aug 2006 we ate dinner. DH and I had the Taco salad which comes with salad in the middle and three tacos around it. Each taco contains either grated chees, chilli or gucamole. This is the 2nd time I have eaten it and it is wonderful. Ds had chicken fajitas which he enjoyed and DD had  hot dog as she was not very hungry. We had a banana split between the three of us. the service was good and the waiting staff were very pleasant. We ate during the early evening whilst the park was still busy and the place was quiet.


----------



## woody73

Unfortunately, we were disappointed with the take away option.  No one ever came to take our order, so we left.  This happened on various occesions (we have annual passes).

Hopefully others have had better experience.

Woody


----------



## disneyangel

We loved this and will make it our first stop this year   

Food was good and Milkshakes were super yummy !! but a bit much if you like a pudding too  

We went with DD(almost 3) who loved the atmosphere. We were lucky enough to spot rollerskating waitresses and have a couple of song renditions during our visit one evening last September. It was however the only place we had to queue to get into.Which was the only downside

Can't remember what DH ate but it may have been fajitas . I had the BALTO - a twist on the BLT with Bacon ,Avocado . Lettuce and Tomato(I'm not a beef person so don't eat burgers). DD   had her favourite -pasta in sauce.

Tip :If you are travelling with two young children I would order one portion and share it . The kids portion was more than I could have eaten.

I also had a delicious milkshake and DD and DH had puds ! both of which were completely demolished so must have been good  

Kids get to take away their cup and a frisbee that makes up the base of their plate (you can buy extra's if you use the sharing option).

The cup is plastic with a grip lid with space for only a straw to get through. It is very useful as it is very hard to spill if knocked over .

Overall we really liked Annette's and will definitely return.


----------



## wideeyes

We ate here once as the set menu is really good value, and the themeing is very good.
The child portions are massive here, and I would think that if you have small children they could easily share a meal. I am sure that they gave my dd more fries than what we had on our adult meal.

My daughter had the fish meal which was good quality.

My sister and I both had burgers which were good for the price.

We found the service a bit slow and they bought out dd meal about 15minutes before ours. 
The Menu does have an excellent choice, even if you don't eat burgers, there is still plenty of other stuff to order.


----------



## Crokette

Here is their caramel sundae, loved it


----------



## Ware Bears

We had a lovely meal at Annette’s in August 2006.  Bryan and Samantha had the Euro Chick chicken burger






Danielle had the kids burger, Francesca had nuggets and I had Lucky Leo's Burrito Wraps.






For dessert Danielle and Francesca had ice-creams, Samantha had the Happy Days Brownie sundae






whilst Bryan had The Big Apple Apple Crumble






and I had the American Pie (apple pie).






We all agreed our food was delicious and the portions were HUGE!!!  
The 50s setting is great fun, like something out of Happy Days or American Graffiti, and we saw some rollerskating servers  but unfortunately no rendition of Grease.


----------



## tttessa

What fantastic photos of the food - looks totally yummy!!!  

We visited Annettes on our last(first) trip to DP in May last year - food was very nice - portions were big and service was good.  We ate at 6pm  and there were no queues, though it was a bit busy.

Cheers,
Tessa

ps - also a hoarder of fridge magnets!!


----------



## princess_tigerlily86

great photos! 
i love love LOVE Annette's Diner, we've eaten there EVERY time we've been to disneyland and it had never failed to impress. my mum's not shy so i remember her always getting us up dancing wen the waitresses did!
the food is fun and good value, and the coke float is scrummy!
definitely recommend it - i'd go as far to say its the best in the village purely because of what you get for ur money (altho if u have a little extra to spend then cafe mickey is also a must!)


----------



## jillrobinson

We always seem to have one meal here.  I always think it's one of the best value meals available.
Between us and in 3 trips we've tried a lot of things from the menu and never been at all disappointed with the food.  Last visit my sister had the pumpkin soup which arrived in a bread pot, she said it was absolutley delicious, it certainly looked and smelt it too.
If you're ever tempted to try the Elvis dessert, bear in mind that it comes with 4 spoons and there's more than enough there for everybody.  We had 2 between 7 of us and failed to finish either.






and if you're really lucky you might get to meet the great man himself!






I've never seen a rollerskating waiter(ress) or been treated to an impromptu performance by the staff which others have reported back.


----------



## scottishnellie

We ate here for lunch on our last day, 16th March 2007, and LOVED it.  I had the classic cheeseburger and fries, hubby had the chicken burger and fries and our 3 yr old daughter had fish and chips.  All of the food was lovely, the waitress was friendly and very good with our daughter.  Hubby and I then shared the banana spilt but even between us came nowhere near finishing it.  Our daughter had the smarties push up ice cream which many of the restaurants are currently offering as a kiddie desert.

The decor of the place is fab and you feel like you are in 50's America!  No rollerskating or singing waitresses though, but it was only lunchtime and low season!  Will definitely be eating there again next time we are in DLP.


----------



## Headzila

We ate here on the last day of our last visit. We'd always planned on eating here on all our previous trips but never got around to it but we really wish we had. I had the chilli burger and Claire had a cheeseburger and they were both amazing. We couldn't manage anything else for the rest of the night they were so big. We had one of the fabled roller skating waitresses as well. Two thumbs way way up


----------



## Anke

On our first night we went to Annette's Diner. We arrived there just after closing of the Disneyland Park and were immediately seated on the lower level in the back. Each of us had  a starter or main course and a dessert.

I choose the sampler as my meal and I don't think that I'll choose this one again. There was too much cheese on top of the tortilla chips. And more than enough to share with the others while they were waiting for their meals. The other items on the plate were nice but nothing special. 








My sisters and sisters' boyfriend had


















For dessert we had three different desserts.

Elvis the King










And the Cafe Gourmand





The food was average but the service was good.


----------



## nbodyhome

I ate there in 2002 and it was fun and the food was good.  I looked at the prices this trip and it was waaay over what I wanted to spend on a meal, unforunately!  (The takeaway option was better).


----------



## i_dont_like_gloves

we make sure to eat here every time we go, and have never been dissapointed by the grat theming and marvelous food! The first time we went to dlp nearly all of the staff were on rollerskates and there were several impromtue grease performances throught out meal.

But, with every time weve been this has become rarer and rarer.


----------



## chinhk

I have never been to Annette's Diner before but after seeing all these nice food pics, I would love to give it a try this summer... all the food look yummy, especially the elvis dessert!  
Does anyone knows when is the best time to go? I would like to see the CM in rollerskates and doing some grease performance. Do they do that daily at fixed timings?


----------



## ely3857

*We ate here for tea a couple of years ago and intend to return next trip for a yummy milkshake  

 

Jodie*


----------



## Tink2312

We never saw any rollerskates or Grease performances unfortunately, but the food was great!
We ate there on the last day of our holiday last July and really enjoyed the diner atmosphere. 
Two of us had the frank'n'beans, which I'd definitely recommend and the other had the Eurochick burger which was good (coleslaw on the side a nice touch). For dessert I had the brownie sundae which was delicious and my mum and dad shared the apple pie.
I'd definitely recommend Annettes Diner, but it gets pretty busy at night and I'd suggest doing a late lunch when it's less packed.


----------



## SandraVB79

I ate dinner at Annette's on May 20, 2007.  It was a Sunday evening, around 7 pm.  There was no wait to be seated, and they asked me if I wanted to sit at the bar or at a table (since I was alone).

I ordered the menu, which consists of a 50 cl drink, a Classic burger (choice among 5 or 6 "simple" burgers) and then had a choice between coffee or brownie a la mode.

I ordered the Eurochick sandwich (breaded chicken breast, chease, mayonnaise, tomato, lettuce, pickle, cole slaw and fries).  It was very good, but I think next time I'll take a "real" burger.






For dessert I had the brownie a la mode: brownie, one scoop of vanilla ice cream, whipped cream and a cherry.






Around 7.45, the waiters jumped up the tables and danced to two songs.  It was fun in a way, but there was no "energy" during the dancing, whch made it appear as if they were not at all liking what they were doing.






I liked my dinner here a lot, and will also be back!


----------



## luke

I love Annettes, definitely my favourite restaurant at DLRP.

The value is exceptional too, with the burgers being massive!! ( i once saw on a review site someone saying they're nothing more than McDonald's burgers, no way can i agree with that!!).

Also everytime we've been we have had a Grease show, and have seen rollerskaters twice!!

Also there were two dancing snowmen in the when we went at New Years, who both fell over when the music stopped, very funny indeed!!


----------



## Cyrano

We eat here twice in summer of 2007 and were not disappointed.

On the first visit my brother went for The Incredible Burger. Four patties which if you clean your plate you get a free milkshake. The greedy brute was up to the challenge  Our party was 4 adults and 3 children.
The rest of the orders were 2 child hot-dogs, child fish, Biggie Cobb Vegi-Vegi salad (mine and delicious although I couldn't finish it), The Euro Chick (chicken in a bun), The Green-Piece (Veggie pattie) plus non alcoholic drinks.
Total bill after shareholder 15% discount *119.62*.

The next visit our party was 2 adults and 3 children.
Troops went for the same. I got the Double Rockabilly burger and Diane went yet again for Euro chick. Water and Fanta to drink.
We shared a Pam-Pam cake (pancakes and icecream) followed by coffee.
Total bill after the 20% AP discount coupon *75.32*.

BTW I've added the child's menu to the front page


----------



## Melanie1965

We went there on 15th Sept 2007 and didnt have to queue. The food was awesome and my two boys shared a meal. I was so full I didnt eat a dessert and after looking at some of the pics of desserts I regret it 

Its definatley worth going


----------



## tennisfan

My brother in law thinks this he had the best burger ever & loved the restaurant.  This is saying something as he is not a massive Disney fan.


----------



## Flossbolna

I had been interested in eating there since our first trip, but was always a bit scared by the long lines. We (me, a friend and my sister, all mid-thirties) had planned  to eat there on our first evening but eventually arrived too late to still be very hungry, so we mainly just had snacks.

We had nachos with melted cheese that came with guacamole and sour cream:






It looks quite greasy on the picture and it was, but then, melted cheese is greasy, so I really can't complain. The nachos were crunchy and tasty and the guacamole was good, too. It wasn't too sour like I find it often is in restaurants, so this was good!

We also had fried snacks. One type was brocolli, which strangely enough were not whole broccoli florets, but "shredded" broccoli in a white sauce shaped into little palm tree figures and th deep fried. The other thing was peppers filled with cream cheese. Those were quite nice, not hot at all!






We actually liked it, even though, to be honest, you might be able to buy this in a supermarket's frozen food section. But we were happy, for us it was a fun way to start our trip and we were not looking out for great cuisine!

The restaurant is really nicely themed and quite colorful:






We arrived at around 21:45 and there was still a line to get in. However, we did not wait too long. They also asked whether we wanted the full menu or just the dessert menu, so if you just want to have milk shake they won't throw you out!


----------



## Wolf52

Hi we ate here on 4 November and food was great!  Recommend "Moms Chilli" although not served with rice!  Shakes were very yummy too.

Nina


----------



## bavaria

I am not a fan of 'American' food, so have always avoided this place. But the other night I decided to try a veggie burger via the takeaway.

I don't like doing hot takeaway food as it usually gets cold by the time I reach my room, but I am a VERY fast walker and got back to the Santa Fe very quickly.

The price was right - 10 Euros for a bottle of water, veggie burger and fries. The burger was 'okay', nothing special, and too much mayo to my taste. The fries had already gone cold, and were the thin type that I don't really like (I am not a french fry fan, but if I am going to have fries I prefer the Belgian style or 'steak cut' fries)

I doubt that I will be back - the sit down prices are quite high for food that I have to endure quite often when travelling in the United States, so I will in future choose some of the other restaurants more to my taste.


----------



## Kristina

We ate here on our first night and loved it  . We had standard meal vouchers and ordered from that menu which included a starter each, entree, dessert and fountain drink. They have a new simple burger which has avacado and bacon on this menu and we both ordered that plus onion rings and the nachos! We were to stuffed to order dessert and were given coffee instead which was nice after such a big meal. 

Also I believe it was this past Saturday after Fantalusion Candlebration being quite tired we ordered from the take away menu then walked quickly back to our room a the Cheyenne. The food was just okay like Bavaria said. I was disappointed because there was no veg on the burger even though had I ordered the same in the restaurant I would have got it. However it filled a corner so to speak so that was good and it was nice having a meal in bed  after such a long day!


----------



## marcus.ka

Thank you for the picture. Did you had to wait long to get a table?


----------



## Mrs Stonfiesta

We ate here yesterday, didn't get any pictures though...  We both had the Euro Chick bugger and i have to say it was the best meal we had eaten the whole trip!  i would definitly recommend the milkshakes (the bannana one was the best!!!), our meal came to just under 40 euro which i thought was quite resonable and the service was excellent.  Will def go back next trip...


----------



## Kristina

> Thank you for the picture. Did you had to wait long to get a table?



 Marcus it was our first night and we were tired after waking at 4:30am so we stood at the end (beginning?) of Main Street and left just before the end of Candlebration simply to avoid a long line. We were seated in a matter of minutes .


----------



## DLPdaft

Annettes gets a thumbs up from me too   - we did have to wait around 15 minutes for a table (it was the busiest time of the evening though - just as the parks closed after Candleabration), but once seated, the service and food were great, very filling, and the kids menu has lots of choice.

Elaine


----------



## tracydcp

We ate at Annettes for lunch on our last day and it was really lovely. I had the onion burger and fries which was good although they did go overboard on the onions! DH had the cheeseburger and fries and it was wolfed down extremely quickly and DS has the childrens mini burger with fries. Included in the childrens price was a drink and a dessert too, he had the ice cream. DH also had a strawberry milkshake for dessert which he said was delicious!! Total bill with two cokes came to 51.95 euros. We went at about 12.15 and we were seated straight away and service was very quick. Definately worth a visit!

Tracy x


----------



## Cass

We ate here just the other day for lunch.  Service & food were good, no singing or entertainment going on though.

My DD had the Cheeseburger -





 I had the Avocado burger,




 we also had some garlic bread 






and for dessert we split a sundae with Carmel & chocolate sauce (delicious but I forgot to take a photo of it!) I also had a very tasty cappuccino.

We liked Annette's and would go back again.


----------



## lojo

We ate at Annette's Diner on our first evening.  We left the park as soon as Candleabration ended and were expecting to find it difficult to get a table, as it seemed like half the park had the same idea.  Having been up at 3am for an early flight, we were all extremely tired and hungry and didn't want to walk any further than the first place we came to.  There were quite a few people in the restaurant but there were also a lot of empty tables - we were seated near the door immediately(a bit draughty and kind of on the edge of things).

A lot of people on this Board seem to rate Annette's highly and it was with their words in my head that I told the family to expect fast food but good quality.  I don't know whether we were unlucky with our choices or just too tired to enjoy it, but none of us were overly impressed.  I wouldn't say there was anything wrong with it, but our expectations were higher than the food we received.  My sister had a chilli burger which was topped with a too generous portion of what looked like tinned chilli sauce (she scrapped it off and I have to admit I found it quite repulsive sitting there on the edge of the plate).  The garlic bread was tasty but very hard.  I had fish which was quite nice, but I tasted a piece of fish from someone else's plate during our last night at Cafe Mickey and there was just no comparison.

Having said all that, we did enjoy our evening, mainly because we were treated to several performances by the staff - some of them up on the bar.  One waiter looked like he had been bullied into going up there and really didn't want to be there - but his awkwardness was entertaining too (shame on us).  We also had a visit from a very pink Elvis - luckily he didn't stop at our table - we're much better at getting enjoyment from observation.

Overall, I would say that the food was tasty but not outstanding - if it was just a little bit cheaper and the same quality, or just a little bit better at the same price I would recommend it.  Our other two evening meals were at Rainbow Cafe and Cafe Mickey, both of which I would rate higher, with Cafe Mickey getting the award for very good quality food and good value (if you include the character interaction).

Lucy


----------



## hildasmuriel

We ate here on Wednesday 24th October, when the Park was quite busy during Halloween season. We got in Annette's as the Parade was just starting in the Park, so there was no queue and we were seated straight away.

My daughter had toasted cheese sandwich and chips.






and a drink






I had a Eurochicken burger






and my husband had a bacon double cheese chilliburger






For dessert my daughter had waffle with chocolate sauce






and my husband and I had milkshakes, which were scrummy (mine was vanilla and caramel flavour, while his was vanilla and coffee).






The bill was 57.55 Euros after discount was applied.....and we were full to bursting. It was a very tasty meal and good value too.

The queue had really built up by the time we left as the parade had finished, so eat early would be my advice.


----------



## Orion33

Been eating here since 1997 and never had a bad meal.  I find the prices very reasonable and food plenty.

Highly reccomend the lemon coke it's coke with lots of real lemon in (so there are a few bits) but very tasty!

I only have a couple of pics so here goes:

Children get a souvenir cup for their drink, plus their menu folds into a little cadillace (hence the cardboard car on the table) and their meal arrives on an upturned frisbee for a plate so plenty of goodies to take home:






The Rock n Roll burger- a firm fave of mine






The double chillie cheese burger which my husband assured me was extremely tasty and confirmed it by the totally clean plate her left:


----------



## Bolanette87

We ate here on the first night of our trip... We loved it!! 






There was a small queue when we went in, but this was quickly cleared. We watched a roller-skating waiter while we waited! We were sat by a smiley server, and left to choose what we wanted:






Already having had a very large meal, we decided to just have mains. Another lovely server came across, and we ordered our meal.

Robert had Rock N Roll Burger, which he said was excellent:






And I had the Burrito Wraps:






These were gorgeous, but absolutely huge! 

Just after our food arrived, one of the servers started shouting: "Is everybody ready to ROCK AND ROLL?!?!!!" and turned some music on- We were treated to a performance of Grease and Freedom!! I snuck down to the front for a quick photo of the dancing:






Sadly this picture doesn't catch the real energy of the performance... It was brilliant as the servers were all smiles and really enjoying themselves!!

When we'd finished our meal, we decided on something sweet as a nice finish to the day. We both had milkshakes:






Robert's was chocolate and Caramel, and mine was chocolate and vanilla. Both were really nice!

All in all, we loved Anettes!!

Bob xoxox


----------



## Cass

Great review and photos!  I was disappointed nothing happened (entertainment wise) when we dined in December.


----------



## Tillybud

I love Annette's diner, we eat there usually the last night of each trip and it's so much fun and the food is always great quality.  Son has gone from having burgers served to him on a frisbee to big grown up burgers and I always have the fish and chips which daughter usually shares with me while hubby tries a different burger each time.  I love the whole theme of the place, the music, the roller skates and everything ... it's just so much fun    When we were there in June when we came out we stood and watched Mickey and Minnie on the red carpet opening a new takeaway which looked like a retro caravan next door, it was so much fun watching them get out of their limo and do the whole red carpet with minders    Can't wait to go back to Annette's for my fish and chips !


----------



## Rachie B

yum! we ate @ Annettes on Fri 8th Aug for lunch

very nice food and atmosphere

I had the avacado burger,very scrummy!
son # 1 had Eurochick burger meal
son#2 had the kids burger meal ,he loved the frisbee it was served in and the cup ,also the car / menu 
hubby & our male friend had the ultimate burger ( i think its called ?) meal and the free milkshake lol ( loved the peanut butter one ! but dread to think how many calories!) 
female friend had the chinese chicken salad,she said it was delish

we all enjoyed and i would eat there again 

will add a few photos soon


----------



## A Small World

Had yet another lovely meal here in July on our first day about 2.00.
 I usually have the Rock and Roll burger  but this time fancied something different so I had the Chilli dog with fries. It was lovely and the chilli was delicious.
DH had a mega burger with fries
DD had the childrens nuggets served on a frisbee.
We all had soft drinks.
We usually have the cafe gourmand as dessert - a coffee with a mini donut, 2mini brownies and a mini vanilla milkshake however this time we chose not to have dessert as we were really tired and needed a rest and the service was quite slow.

Sorry we didnt take photos however this restaurant has become a favourite with us and a bit of a tradition that we eat here on our first day


----------



## Rachie B

mega burger thats the one! the biggest on the menu ?

if so thats what they had lol

x


----------



## A Small World

Rachie B said:


> mega burger thats the one! the biggest on the menu ?
> 
> if so thats what they had lol
> 
> x



No the mega burger isnt the biggest its just slightly bigger than the normal one. Is the biggest one the ultimate? or something like that.


----------



## Rachie B

ah so i was correct with my first try

couldnt remember lol

they loved it though, but thought it would be bigger   thought it wasnt much of a challenge ! lmao


----------



## A Small World

Cafe Gourmand at Annettes the way Ive always had it

<table style="border-collapse:collapse;"><tr><td colspan="2"><embed src="http://apps.rockyou.com/photofx.swf" quality="high" scale="noscale" salign="lt" width="452" height="359" wmode="transparent" flashvars="imgpath=http%3A//img274.rockyou.com/photofx/33/33707/33707495/33707495_c73229f31219347256.jpg&glitterp=false&roundp=true&sepiap=false&theme=&shadowp=true&bevelp=true&width=452&height=359&imageWidth=452&instanceid=33707495&userid=9422703&createDateString=Aug%2021%20%2708&username=%7E" name="rockyou" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer "></embed></td></tr><tr><td style="font-size:0px;background-color:#fff; padding:1px;font-size:0px;  filter:alpha(opacity=60);-moz-opacity:.60;opacity:.60;" align="left"><img src="http://apps.rockyou.com/dot.gif?w=PF&d=140BC&c=1&id=33707495&=.gif"><a target="_BLANK" href="http://www.rockyou.com/link/link4.php?refid=33707495"><img style="border:0px;" src="http://apps.rockyou.com/link/new_tail_logo4.gif"></a></td><td style="background-color:#fff; padding:1px;font-size:0px;  filter:alpha(opacity=60);-moz-opacity:.60;opacity:.60;" align="right"><a style="padding-right:0px;" target="_BLANK" href="http://www.rockyou.com/photofx/create.php?widget=photofx&src=emcr?refid=33707495"><img style="border:0px;" src="http://apps.rockyou.com/images/tail_create.gif"></a></td></tr></table>


----------



## hildasmuriel

We ate here last Tuesday 19 August. We left the Studios about 6.30 so got in here before any rush started and were seated straight away.

Dtr ate from the 12.50 Euros children's menu - she had the four cheese tortellini which she said was delicious, although it wasn't quite enough for a nearly-11 year old, so she had to help me with my chips. 

Husband and I both had the Be-bop burger which is an already yummy burger made better by adding sauteed mushrooms.

Son had the Incredible Burger






The challenge is that if you eat it all you can have a free milkshake, so he was determined to do it. He ate every little scrap, including all the salad so he chose a strawberry and banana milkshake as his prize. The rest of us had vanilla and caramel shakes which were gorgeous.

About half of the waiting staff were on skates this night and they stopped at about 7.15 for a dance as Greased Lightning was played.

The total bill was 85.65 Euros before shareholders' discount.


----------



## hildasmuriel

Forgot to put this on - it is the cheese tortellini that dtr had. As I said, she enjoyed it but it didn't fill her up.


----------



## kevankiki

While I would like to think this restaurant was named after myself, that is probably not really the case, so I have often wondered where they got the name from (and assumed maybe it was related to the same reference made to 'Annette' in Grease).

Then today I discovered Annette Funicello, who apparently was a Mouseketeer, appearing in a fifties show called "Mickey Mouse Club" (before my time). 

Does anyone know if this is the person they named the restaurant after?


----------



## Bolanette87

kevankiki said:


> While I would like to think this restaurant was named after myself, that is probably not really the case, so I have often wondered where they got the name from (and assumed maybe it was related to the same reference made to 'Annette' in Grease).
> 
> Then today I discovered Annette Funicello, who apparently was a Mouseketeer, appearing in a fifties show called "Mickey Mouse Club" (before my time).
> 
> Does anyone know if this is the person they named the restaurant after?



Could be.... Its an interesting theory!!

Bob xoxoxox


----------



## *lilouw

_I really love this restaurant! I went there last time, on 20th August. It was faboulous and our waiter was very kind! We had a discount of 20% with the discount card!_
*Vibe and decoration:* 10/10 _(Sorry but I love the Amrican 50's style!  )_
*Food:* 9/10 _(Lots of choices of burgers, etc! And really good!)_
*Service:* 8/10 _(Quick, kind and helpful)_
*Prices: *8/10 _(right prices for good food and burger)_
*General appreciation:* 9/10 _(So great!!! I'm lovin' it!  )_

*Decoration*













I took the *French Mountain Burger* _(really good but I'd like to have more fries!)_ with a botle of San Pelligrino. And the pancake burger: 2pancakes, ice cream, 'chantilly', hot chocolate, nutter...so delicious and huge!





I have a problem with Image Shack, I'll post my picture later!


----------



## davewasbaloo

kevankiki said:


> While I would like to think this restaurant was named after myself, that is probably not really the case, so I have often wondered where they got the name from (and assumed maybe it was related to the same reference made to 'Annette' in Grease).
> 
> Then today I discovered Annette Funicello, who apparently was a Mouseketeer, appearing in a fifties show called "Mickey Mouse Club" (before my time).
> 
> Does anyone know if this is the person they named the restaurant after?



It is the very reason!  Annette and the MMC were huge just before the original Disneyland opened in the 50s. This restaurant is dedicated to the memory of the times when DL opened and the MMC was popular!


----------



## *lilouw

Still the* French burger*_ (with reblochon and potatoes)_




*Pancake burger *_(Mmmmh, I want to eat it now ^^)_









My mum took the soup of the day _(broccoli cream with cheese, bread and grilled bread)_. She said it was very good.


----------



## Bolanette87

We ate here on the first night of our recent DLRP trip.... 











As we arrived we were shown to our table, passing some roller skating waiters en route.... The restuarant was also in full swing of 'Grease' and 'Freedom'....  

Robert ordered the double rockabilly burger:






He really enjoyed this and says it was really filling....

I went for the Eurochick burger, which I really enjoyed. I ate all of it!! A first for me at DLRP!






I also had a lemon coke to drink, which came in an Annettes glass (As do they all, but I wanted a reason to show the pic!):





For dessert we both had milkshakes... Robert ordered chocolate, and I ordered Vanilla (Mine was best so it gets to have its photo on the DIS!!):






Total bill was 53.10 Euro, I think. I shall check my reciept later....  

We really like Annettes and think the food is yummy, and the atmosphere is great!! We weren't rushed out either, despite the fact we left after closing time....  

Bob xoxox


----------



## Bolanette87

We had intended to have our takeaway one night on our recent trip, but we decided to eat in instead....

Robert opted for the Philly Cheese Steak Sandwich:






While I went for the Burritos... I must say the portion size has gone down a lot since I had them last and I was slightly hungry when I'd finished:






We got yet another performance of Grease and Freedom too!!






For Dessert Robert had the Happy Days Brownie Sundae:






While I stuck with my fave!






Total bill was 61.40Euro...

Bob xoxox


----------



## Bolanette87

Another thing worth mentioning for any veggies on here....

Annettes look to have added the Green Piece burger to their sit in menu, although it is now billed as a hash brown with veggies. They have also started doing a gorgeous looking three cheese salad- Which looks big enough to feed a small country!  Looks very good though!

Bob xoxox


----------



## ghockley1981

Bolanette87 said:


> Another thing worth mentioning for any veggies on here....
> 
> Annettes look to have added the Green Piece burger to their sit in menu, although it is now billed as a hash brown with veggies. They have also started doing a gorgeous looking three cheese salad- Which looks big enough to feed a small country!  Looks very good though!
> 
> Bob xoxox




Thats what my gf had when we were there, basically a hash brown burger but she said it was very nice and had no complaints at all . She finished the lot and said it was very filling.

We went there for the first night and were glad we got the dance to fame too, i can't believe how quick the rollerskaters get up and down those stairs!!!


----------



## cap'njack.

Our favourate table service restuarant...not just in DLRP but ever!!

We ate there twice this holiday. Both times we had the Annettes set menu for 19.90 per person which came with a choice of burger, choice of soft drink and either a brownie or a coffee as pudding.

Both times I had the Bee Bop burger and Ellie had the Rock and Roll burger. Kacee ate from our plates on his plate that we brough with us  

Thoroughly enjoyed it both times however the lack of dancing on the tables slightly disspointed us both.

The waiters in here were very good however on both occasions they forgot our discount and so had to get a manager to change the bill which took forever. Both times it was rather busy however we were seated with no queue, once at 6pm and once at 7.15pm.


----------



## Fiona35

My friend and I dined in here on Sat 4th Oct and have to say it was okay, not as good as the last time we ate.

The milkshakes were to die for, very yummy but thats where it ended.

My mate had the Euro Chick Burger which she said was very dry and she left some and I had the French Burger which was lukewarm. Also the portion sizes had got alot smaller from last time as well.

Not the best experience but we did get to enjoy Grease and Freedom


----------



## gemmybear83

Updated menu - kindly sent to me by steve_rob


----------



## cap'njack.

We ate here on Staurday 13th December at 6pm.

Anyone who knows me knows I LOVE this restuarant...for the first time ever I came away a little dissapointed. We got to the restuarant at 6pm, the park didn't close until 10pm and we were only the second family in the queue and the restuarant was about 2/3 empty...however it still took 10 minutes to seat us and then the sat the 6 of us on a table for 4.

Food was the usual good standard however everytime we go the portions seem to decrease and have done so again since October. They have also brought in a new menu since October and taken our favorate Cheesy Motzarella Sticks off the menu  

Service was poor even by DLRP standards. There was no music playing, no dancing and no roller skating servers.

In all honesty if this had been our first visit, it would also have been our last. This was a number of things that have slipped recently in DLRP and I'm only taking about since October this year!! I'm hoping that this was just a temporary Christmas blip and that normal service will resume shortly


----------



## Rachie B

sorry to hear it wasn't that good on sat

we ate there last night ( sun 14th 6pm ish) 
were seated almost straight away,upstairs ( not been upstairs before)

atmosphere was lively and all staff upbeat etc 

dancing on tables for 3 songs,and the kids went down to watch 

I had Eurochick burger ( very nice,filling and not at all dry / overcooked) LOVE the coleslaw!
Hubby had ultimate burger ,i think! no complaints from him
son 12 had normal cheese burger,i had a bite very nice!
son 6 had chicken nugget meal,again no probs with overcooked chicken

Didn't notice any apparent changes in portion size,to when we were there in Aug

it filled us all up anyway 

then we just had a cafe gourmand thingy,the coffee for hubby and milkshake / brownie / doughnut for me and eldest ( youngest had his ice cream with kids meal)

but guess what .......... kick myself moment
we forgot to use AP discount !!!!!!!!! argh!!!!!!!!


----------



## Samf1971

We ate here on Wednesday 10th, also Friday 12th and Saturday 13th  

Wednesday 10th was just after 6pm, there were plenty of people in the restaraunt but we were seated straight away.  

DH had Double Rockabilly burger with a coke
I had philly steak sandwich with a coke
We shared a pancake burger for pud 

Bill came to 49.85, the overall experience was good, DS got a little upset during the singing but coped quite well really, the food was good and hot and served in good time so no complaints 

Friday 12th was a takeout, a hotdog meal (these are 10 euros each and comprise of a burger or hot dog type meal with chips and a can of drink) a cheeseburger meal and two sundaes, plus an apple juice for DS  total came to 30 euros something.  we had to wait about 20 mins for food and we rushed back to hotel to eat it, it was lukewarm when we arrived (we did get the bus straight away) and definately not as good quality as the meal we'd had in the restaurant, fries did not look nor taste fresh - seemed like the scrapings from the bottom.  Sundaes were ok.  

Saturday 13th we had a breakfast and were there for the opening at 10am.  We had overslept so missed our hotel breakfast and we'd been in for EMH and even then the park was heaving and it was very cold, so we came out for something to eat and to get warm. 

The breakfast is 12 euros and is a couple of rashers of streaky bacon, a sausage (very small) beans (very small container) scrambled egg (yummy) toast and 2 pancakes with syrup.  Also included is an orange juice and coffee.  Service was slow, even though we were only the 2nd people to have our order taken, but the waitress did apologise and gave us extra coffees.  Food was lovely, albeit a little short on portion size but it warmed us up a treat on a very cold day and as we were sat at a window seat, DS was watching the buses dropping off the millions (well it seemed that many) of people who came


----------



## chipndalefan

Whats the set menu choice for half board plus at Annettes?


----------



## A Small World

i think its a choice of several burgers, fries, a side, a soft drink and a coffee or Brownie


----------



## joolz1910

We ate here on Tuesday 13th January.

We had hb+ vouchers and ate from the extended menu, paying an extra 4 euros.

This is a mixed review because we had a great time but if the atmosphere had been quieter, I would not have been so impressed.

When we got there, Elvis was doing the rounds which was a good start. We asked for a table to accommodate our 1 year old in a high chair and the waitress asked us to stand to one side while she sorted something out. She forgot us and another waitress eventually seated us. 

The Food:
DH had the chilli burger and fries. He really enjoyed this and said it was very filling. I had the Greenpeace (veggie) burger and fries. My burger was huge and very filling. I prefer McDonalds fries, as these seemed a bit limp. I didn't realise until I'd finished that my burger was supposed to come with coleslaw but I didn't get any! DH had a coffee and said it was really nice. The kids both had chicken nuggets, which they enjoyed. They liked the cars and frisbees too. I had a vanilla shake - wow - it is the nicest drink I have ever had. I reluctantly shared it with the kids. I would go back to Annette's just for that shake! One of the children had ice-cream for desert and the other had the pancake with cream and chocolate sauce. I helped DD finish off the pancake and it was delicious. Dh had the cheesecake and really enjoyed it. I ordered the coffee gourmand but I wasn't impressed. The brownie was ok but the mini doughnut was sickly sweet and dry. The baby had the vanilla shake and I had to give the coffee to DH as it was way too strong for me. I am a coffee wimp. 

During the meal, we had a roller-skating waiter and two songs: Grease Lightning and Freedom. DD was up and dancing, and one of the waitresses grabbed her hand to take her to dance with the staff. She was too shy though. There was a lively atmosphere and we really enjoyed the hour or so we spent there.

Although we enjoyed the meal, it is very expensive when you have a McDonalds a bit further down. DH's burger was 16 euros (more or less £16 at the moment) and it seemed a lot for what it was. Unfortunately DH was very ill that evening, and although we can't prove it, we do wonder whether it was as a result of an undercooked burger... 

I would recommend Annette's (partly for the Shakes) although be prepared to pay a lot for burger and chips - and perhaps go for the chicken burger to be on the safe side.


----------



## Suzi-Q

We ate here on our first day, 12th January 2009.

Arrived about 19.10 and were seated straight away, 6 adults, 2 kids and a baby.  Seems like we timed it just right as a queue started to form as we sat down, there was still people waiting when we came out.

They got up on the tables and started singing and dancing as we sat down as well, great atmosphere in there.  Most of the waitress's/waiters were on skates as well.

Can't remember what everyone had, think we all had some kind of burger, all had cokes, I had a cheese burger which was good, kids ate of kids menu which I know they enjoyed, I think OH had an onion burger which he said was good.  Little Un just had some of everyones plates plus a drink.  One of the kids had a milk shake as well as his drink which was included in the meal. I never got to try a dessert as I was stuffed after my burger, had hoped to try the Elvis dessert 

We ate here in 2006 and I wanted to go back as I love the decor etc as well as the food, certainly wasn't dissappointed this time.  I hoped to eat here again during this trip but we never got chance. 

Although we were using the HB+ vouchers we just ate off the ordinary menu.  The bill came to just over 99Euros, I handed over all the HB+ vouchers, 4 adults and 2 kids, which the waiter just took.  I never even thought 'til after we'd left that the value of the vouchers was actually 122Euros, so I could of actually got away with just handing over the adult vouchers, the waiter never mentioned it either . I wasn't too bothered as it had cost me £88 for the vouchers and if I'd paid in cash it would have been £99 so really I wasn't losing out (if that makes sense?)

So overall the atmosphere was great, the service was quick, the food was good (cooked well and hot), definately one of my favourite places 

Suze


----------



## cap'njack.

We ate at Annettes on Monday 2nd February 2009.

I had the Bee Bop burger which was excellent, although it had a bit too much mayonaise inside it for my liking.

My wife had the Rock'N'Roll burger which she ate all of (not a great meat fan so it must have been good!)

We also had the Hash Brown Sticks which were very nice, although a little cold.

Total cost with drinks was 35 Euros.

Annettes is a very nice burger bar, portion sizes seem to get smaller everytime however there is still enough there to fill you up. Prices are reasonable considering location however McDonalds offer's similar food (not similar quality) at a much lower price.

We try to eat here once every holiday and have yet to be dissapointed.


----------



## mommy2ash

we ate here at lunchtime thursday 5th feb. again my mom had fish and chips. hers was a little overcooked so she didnt enjoy it as much as cafe mickey and the rainforest. i had the eurochick burger. it was nice but i really wanted a real burger but as i was sick the last time i wouldnt risk it. ash had chicken nuggets and chips but mostly just ate her ice-cream. good food at a good price. i cant really fault annettes.


----------



## mommy2ash

we had good morning annettes breakfast one morning as we slept it out and the queue at the hotel was too long. we really enjoyed it. you got a juice, a hot drink, toast, egg, sasauge, bacon, beans, hash browns and pancakes for 12.50. although i had asked for scrambled eggs mine were more fried and hacked up but still tasted good lol


----------



## Li-sa

We ate here on 17 Feb 09 and joined the queue which was just outside the door at around 6.30, it took around 10-15 minutes to be seated. The queue got much longer after we joined it.

We had the HB vouchers which meant we could order a classic burger, a drink, a choice of side (from soup, coleslaw or hash brown sticks only...not a free choice from the side dishes on the menu) and chocolate brownie with cream and ice cream for pud. The burgers all seem to be served with chips,  salad garnish and small pot of coleslaw.

The kids could order from the kids menu (any main course, drink and pudding).

Dh ordered the Euro chick - which he said was ok, but nothing special. He ordered the soup as his side dish...expecting it to come as a starter, but it came with the main course! He said the soup was quite nice, but not as a side dish!

I had the green piece (veggie burger)  - this again was fine, but not really that tasty. I had the hash brown sticks as my side dish, but didn't really need/want them, so shared them.
Here's the green piece burger: 





The chocolate brownie desert was lovely and we both enjoyed that.

The kids had the grilled cheese sandwich with chips  - which they said was quite nice. This wasn't served with any salad or veg as the choice is between veg or chips and funnily enough they wanted chips!
Dd1 had the pancake with chocolate sauce and ice cream for pud, and dd2 had the ice cream with mini smarties. They both enjoyed these.

We all found that the portions were plenty big enough and all of us left some of our main course (but not dessert!).

There was a nice, busy atmosphere, the staff were friendly and we were lucky enough to see Elvis and watch the staff dance to Grease and Freedom, which was quite entertaining. I feel that the ambience of the place outweighs the quailty of the food (for the price) though.


----------



## A Small World

We ate here on Sat 14th Feb about 2.00pm and were surprised how busy it was. We had to wait for a table and eventually got one upstairs which was nice as we've never been up there before.

I had the Chilli Dog and DH had the Annette Favourites? - 3 smaller portions of their most popular dishes - a small chilli dog, a small cheese burger and small burrito.
Charys had the childrens chicken nuggets

For dessert she had the Jelly and Cream and DH and I had the Cafe Gourmand which we really like - a choice of coffee with a mini vanilla milkshake, a donut and 2 chocolate brownies.

Another wonderful meal here - we've never been disappointed yet and will keep coming back.


----------



## DLPdaft

We ate here on Tuesday 12th May, as soon as the parks closed (so I guess it must have been around 7.15pm). We were seated with no wait at all, at one of the tables near the back of the ground floor. DD and I both love this restaurant, and again this time, we weren't disappointed.

DD had chicken nuggets in her kids meal, and pancake with chocolate sauce and cream for dessert.

I had the chinese chicken salad, which was huge and very filling -

<a href="http://s357.photobucket.com/albums/oo17/silansmum/?action=view&current=2009_0513ebay0149.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i357.photobucket.com/albums/oo17/silansmum/2009_0513ebay0149.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

It had spring rolls in it, as well as teriyaki chicken, and mountains of chinese salad leaves etc. Washed down with my favourite old fashioned cloudy lemonade from there, it was pretty much a perfect meal 

With my shareholders discount, our meal here cost just 28 euros, which I think is really good value, as we were both fit to burst when we left .


----------



## ghockley1981

I went there on the 13th May and it was very nice again as it was before 

I had the rock n roll burger and my fiancee the Green Piece burger. These were both very nice as were the onion rings and the chocolate milkshakes were gorgeous. They were very thick and were very nice. Certainly worth the money I think.

The menu also had some new additions to them that I didn't see there last year so here are some pics of the new sections of the menu for you Annettes fans!

If your thinking of going it really is very good for one of the cheaper Disney options


----------



## giuly09

WOW to the new menu!!
I want a MAXI Incredible burger for 25 euros LOL


----------



## Ms Poppins

We ate here on Tuesday 30th June 2009.

We came here straight from the Studios at about 7.20 and were seated quickly downstairs in a booth.











DH, Mark and I all chose burgers, mine a plain cheeseburger and the boys had bacon cheeseburgers. The portions were huge and the drinks were in pint glasses!






Abbey chose the plain hot dog.






Lewis also had the hot dog, drink and dessert from the kids menu - 12E. Well, actually he didn't get his dessert, we kind of forgot about it, so can't tell you what it was......

There was a great atmosphere in here with a very enthusiastic member of staff dancing and encouraging the crowd to join in with Aretha singing Think - he then went on to Hound dog - and got a crowd of people to join him marching round the restaurant! Really good fun.






The meal came to about 84.E (i can't find the receipt) and we used Lewis' half board plus voucher which had been left over from our meal the night before, which was deducted from the cost, 12E.

We have always been Annette's lovers but were unsure on this visit due to the reviews there have been recently, but we really, really enjoyed our meal - as we always have - and will go again.


----------



## fd1972uk

Remembering eating at Mel's Diner in Universal Studios we fancied this try as we love all the 50s/60s places.

Seeing some reviews we where a bit unsure what to expect, but from our own experience was a lovely meal.

We opted for the Chicken Burgers and our little girl had nuggets.  The chicken burgers where lovely and as seemed to be the case during our stay nowhere did 'bad' chips.

Would definetely go back here again and eat.


FD


----------



## Suzanne1979

We ate at Annette's on Wed Aug 5 2009 for dinner. We arrived around 7pm, and were seated immediately. I had the Green Piece Veggie Burger, my BF had the Big One burger, I don't remember its exact name, but it's the "free milkshake if you finish it" one. My burger was around 15 euros, the big burger was around 22,50 euros. And what a big burger it was! It was 6 hamburgers and lots of other stuff, held together by pins (see pic). 




Mine was big also, with lots of stuff in it (vegetables, egg etc). We both had a large plate of fries - the only thing a little disappointing was that I only got a minuscule cup of coleslaw as a "side salad". We had 0.5 litre soft drinks, and the bill came to 44 euros. And, we got the free milkshake of course - with two straws, vanilla flavor, absolutely delicious, although my BF thought it too sweet (well, more for me ). The cream on top was a bit much, though. 
At 7.30, the "show" came on. That is, the staff sang, clapped and danced for 2 songs (Grease, and Think/Aretha Franklin). It was a wee bit uninspired. 




There also was 1 rollerskating CM. 
I would definitely eat here again, the food was great, service was friendly (although the pin machines broke down and ik took a LONG time before we could pay), and for the large meal you get, the price is reasonable. No need for starter of dessert for us!


----------



## Bolanette87

We ate here one evening on our recent trip. We've been to Annettes many times and it has yet to dissapoint! Service was great again and we were sat in a cute two person booth which was so comfy I didn't want to stand up! 

I'll get straight to the food pics as I know thats what y'all want to see! 

Robert went for the hot dog, which he really enjoyed.
I went for the Eurochick, which was very tasty but also a very large portion!


Bob xoxox


----------



## Stitch's Girl

Ate here twice on my latest trip 21st-26th Sep 09!

This is our fav restaurant! Sorry I didn't take photos of the food this time!






First time we both got the be-bop burger meal, the second time we got the onion burger meal! Both gorgeous as always!

Mum got the 50's classis sunday with both her meals. The first time I didn't get a dessert but the seond time I got the apple crumble and it was beautiful!! I am always too full for a dessert but i always said to myself I would like to try something and I am glad I did!






I am always in amazement how the waiters go around so fast but controlled on the skates esp with heavvy trays its amazing!! Fun to watch!

we love annettes so much I bought us both the little annettes pin which was 3 euros each...





I would recommend Annettes Diner to anyone, it's great! 10 out of 10!!


----------



## FPL

We went here on the 28th December at around 5pm. We were seated straight away and it was fairly busy inside.

We both decided on the set menu which was a choice of burger, brownie for pudding and a drink for around 17euro each I think. This was good value as a burger and drink would have cost this alone!

We both had a diet coke and the rock and roller burger.

The food came very quickly and was hot and nice. Nothing special but nice and fully enjoyed.

I was expecting the brownie to be nothing special but it was a good sized brownie with a lump of lovely ice cream, chocolate sauce, spray cream and a cherry! It was lovely!

Total bill with AP discount and tip for 2 was around 32euro I think. OK for a park but I wouldn't pay that in a pub at home!

Nice setting and polite friendly staff. Toilets a bit yuk!


----------



## jillrobinson

We ate here again in January 2010.  This time using our free HB+ lunch vouchers (in the evening).
We were seated straight away.  Service was quick, waiter was friendly, and as always meals were huge and following a disasterous lunch earlier in the day at Blue Lagoon were very much appreciated.
2 kids had the childrens menu with hot dogs
2 adults had the hotdogs and fries and soft drink.
After the value of the lunch vouchers were taken off, we were left with a bill of around 20 euros. No singing or dancing but for the first time I saw one of the waitresses on rollerskates.


----------



## kizzabel

We ate at Annettes on Monday (dinner) March 1st and Wednesday (lunch) March 3rd 2010. Dinner was covered by the free meal vouchers and lunch was our meal without vouchers.

Dinner:
The adults had a choice of coleslaw or broccoli and potatoe soup or hash brown sticks. Then we had to choose a burger from the classic menu and a brownie for dessert. I had the hash brown sticks which had a gorgeous tangy dip, then the burger wth pineapple (the name escapes me) which was so tasty and the brownie afterwards which again was fab. The boys (DP and BIL) had the soup which they both loved then fish and chips (price supplement) and they skipped dessert. We had 3 soft drinks.

The kids menu has a great choice. There was salmon, nuggets, sausage, burgers and a few more i think, al served with chips and followed by dessert (again a big selection)
DD had nuggets and chips (nugget meat seemed to be an odd colour but tasted fine) followed by ice cream, sauce and smarties which she loved. Dn had a burger and chips followed by the smartie ice cream. She loved the burger and both girls really liked the souvener frisbee and that their menus were cars that they made and kept.

The atmosphere was great, our server was a little slow but he had alot to deal with. My only gripe is that we couldnt really see the show from upstairs but thats not much of a complaint really! The kids watched it from the stairs and thought it was brilliant!

LUNCH

We ate our last meal here as we had enjoyed it so much the 1st time! We paid for this meal as our vouchers were used up and the bill came to 80ish.

We had 3 rockabilly burgers and chips (they were so so so tasty, that bbq sauce is the best and the onion ring was great) 2 soft drinks (DP and BIL) and i had a vanilla milkshake which was great!

DD had a burger, chips and the smartie ice cream and she prefered the burger to the nuggets.
DN had chips which were fine. Both had soft drinks.

I would recommend Annettes to anyone visiting DLP and id say its a must!


----------



## ICECUBEQUEEN

We ate in Annettes on the 15th March and loved it! 






We arrived about 6.30pm and there was a queue of about 10 people, but it only took us about 5 minutes to be seen to and seated. We were seated upstairs, which was ok, but if you want to have a good view of the staff doing the dance routines then you need to be seated downstairs to get a good look.






We had free dining vouchers to use for the meal, so we used the kids ones for the set meals, Jaime had the set adults meal, but I ate from the normal menu.






The kids meals were served on Frisbees and they had their drinks in the souvenir cups.






Jacks meal:

Grilled cheese sandwich and chips (followed by ice cream with smarties, which I forgot to take a pic of!)






Dylans meal:

Chicken nuggets and chips (also followed by a pancake with chocolate sauce and cream, but again forgot to take a pic!)






Nothing much to report on the kids meals, they were just the usual childrens fast food, nothing exceptional, but the kids enjoyed it all the same. The kids were more interested in their Frisbee and the dancing the staff were doing! 

Jaimes meal consisted of:

Starter / side course  Hash Brown sticks






Main  Rock n Roll burger






Dessert  Brownie dessert






Jaime loved his meal here, the hash brown sticks were soooooo yummy!! Wish I had ordered some for myself! He said the burger was good too, tasted fresh and well made, though it was a little pink in the middle which was off putting, but we found throughout the holiday that they seem to like meat pink over there, so I guess this is normal? Again Jaime loved the dessert too, but found it too much to eat so the kids finished it off. 

I just had the main course, as I had heard about Annettes greatest hits and was dying to try it! It was amazing! I have always wanted to try a proper chilli cheese hot dog and this hit the spot! The cheeseburger was just as good but like Jaimes burger it was pink in the middle, so I didnt eat it all. The other part of the meal was a spicy chicken burrito, which I couldnt fault either, just as delicious as the rest of the meal!






We used 2 child and 2 adult dinner vouchers for the meal and had to pay an extra 1.50euros. 

We were lucky enough to have all our meal served to us by a waiter on roller-skates which the kids really enjoyed, but I was waiting for a plate of food to land on me at some point!

The whole dinner was great from start to finish. The décor is brilliant, definitely the American diner feel, the staff were friendly and entertaining and the food was really good (apart from the pink bits!) We would definitely eat there again.


----------



## mommy2ash

we ate here in march using our free vouchers. we arrived around seven and waited in a queue for around a half an hour to be seated.

we ordered off the half board standard menu. we had the annettes favorite menu which is now 17.50 and we got a side. it was a choice of soup or hash brown sticks. 

we both had soup for starters with the euro chick burger with chips and a coke and the brownie for dessert. 

ash had chicken nuggets and chips and an icecream with apple juice. 

the portions were so big none of us finished our meals. we all really enjoyed our food and i would go back here again. the soup was lovely but we found it was just too much with the rest of the meal to follow. next time i think i will have a real burger though.


----------



## ROBEAR84

We actually wound up eating from Annettes during our most recent stay as on our last day we got tight on time before the train so it was the closest to the station! 

We got takeaway here on our 2nd night. I was a bit worried about whether we'd get served or not due to a few comments on here in the past but someone came to serve us within a few minutes. Me and Chris has a basic burger meal each and Skye had a cheeseburger meal. (Cole was just happy munching on everyones!) 

The basic burgers were nice enough but because it was just a plain burger (with annettes 'special' sauce) Chris was trying to get Skye to swap as she had cheese and tomato in hers! Her portion size of fries was almost identical to ours so we figured we probably should have just bought 3 kids meals! 

The 2nd time we dined in which was on our last day just before we had to get our train to Lille. Cole had fallen fast asleep in the pushchair and they were very accomodating considering you usually have to leave buggies by the door. They seated us on a table near the front that we could just push the pushchair alongside. It did mean we missed out on being in a booth though that me and Chris loved on our last trip there!!

I had the American style breakfast (got there at 5 to 1!  Just in time to order!) which was yum! very nice, though it is american style crispy bacon which can seem a little dry when you're used to ours but hey it's an american style diner so I should have expected that! The pancakes were so moreish I could have just had a plate of those!

Chris had the Onion burger if I remember rightly and seemed happy enough with it. "Yeah it's nice" is all you ever really get out of him unless he's REALLY likes something.

Skye decided that even though she doesn't like chicken nuggets at home she wanted a chicken nuggets meal so she ate the fries and Cole ate most of the nuggets (he woke up just as the food came out, how convenient! lol)

I think the bill came to about e36 which to be honest I think is a little steep as we didn't order extra drinks either (I had a coffee with my breakfast though and Chris had my OJ) Skyes meal I'm sure was almost as much as her meal in the Rainforest cafe. It was nice enough, the food was nice, plenty of it and the breakfast is good value and I'd probably return again if we were in a hurry to eat but otherwise I'd rather go somewhere else. We did go to Annettes the 1st time we went to DLP in 2004 on an evening and granted I think theres a better atmosphere there then so I think maybe it was partially to do with timing and that we were going home so not in the greatest of moods anyway!


----------



## noodlesmum

We ate here last week and the food was lovely as allways. I honestly think this is the most consistent eaterie in DLP - the food is allways good (infact we once were staying in Paris and got the metro in just to eat here!) This time we used our free meal vouchers with was a nice little bonus! I had a hot dog and DH had a Guacamole burger - both lovely. We arrived at 5:45 and were seated straight away - there were three waiters on rollerskates that we saw. 

We eat here every visit - the food and theming is really good and we haven't ever had miserable waiters like in some other places in the village!


----------



## LoodlesNoodles

We ate here on Monday 16th May at around 6.00pm. We were able to get a table right away, though those arriving a few minutes after us were not so lucky. 
I had the bacon chilli cheeseburger, Laura had the rock n roll burger, Ami had the onion burger and James had the Annette's mini incredible burger with a side order of onion rings. We waited around 15-20 minutes for our food. Laura had a problem with her burger came out plain, but never bothered to rectify this, so she had some of my chilli and some of Ami's onion to make it less plain. Had she spoken up I'm sure they would have sorted it right out. 
My bacon chilli cheeseburger was possibly the best burger I have ever eaten and I'm definitely glad I picked this choice. James also enjoyed his burger. 
Ami said there was too much onion in hers (there was loads) but enjoyed it none the less. 

All in all, definiatly a great food place and I'd be happy to go there again. Though I don't think I'd ever pick from Annette's classic menu.


----------



## todai

Not much to report about Annette's.  We found the food ok, at best.  The service, however, was always pleasant and friendly.

Personally we've had better.


----------



## Fiona35

My friend and I ate here Sat 14th Aug early evening. We queued for about 10 mins but whilst we were eating our mains we noticed the queue suddenly got huge!!

In the past we have been too stuffed to enjoy a dessert so we decided to see if we could share a main and a side order. This was no problem so we shared an Annettes Salad which was huge, beside the obvious salad leaves it had chicken strips, egg, avocado, olives and cheese. We also shared some fries and had a diet coke and a fanta to drink.

The service was great and the food was lovely. Of course sharing our main course meant we had room for dessert so we both had the Annettes Classic Sundae, I had chocolate sauce and my friend had Caramel. This ice cream sundae was one of the best I tasted all week on my holiday, it was really scrummy!!


----------



## adr2.8i

my wife,son and i ate here sept 2010. 
prompt service, was seated within 5 mins. waiter was fab. saw one goin about his duties on rollerskates which my son found hilarious. 
food was good, nothing spectacular we found but certainly a lot better than other fast food places around.

had 2 cheesburgers with fries, 3 large drinks and a plate of fries for the boy. came to 40E exactly.


----------



## lilacgems23

We ate here 21/09/10 @ 8.30pm, took ages to be seated. there were 5 couples infront of us, 2 of which walked out. I had euro chick, dh had rock n roll burger. Burgers were ok but we felv expensive and the fries tasted like mcdonalds. We shared onion rings but didnt eat them as were hard and burnt.  Our server didnt have skates and we didnt see the dancing. We much prefered mcdonalds burger and fries


----------



## giuly09

We ate there last friday and i have to say that's the only time i have been disappointed at Annette's.

We got there around 7 and got a table upstairs in about five minutes.

We got the menu and i found it had been changed for worse since the last time i was there two years ago. Anyone noticed it had really been changed and the choice of food was shorter than it used to be?

I can remeber us sharing garlic bread and tortillas but this time i just saw tortillas in a chili dish and could not find garlic bread at all.

Eventually we decided to have the 17.50 euros choice aka: a choice from the classic brugers ( i had an avocado burger and my mum a Be Bop Burger) with chips and a bownie delight as dessert with a drink.
Both burgers were lukewarm when the chips were boiling.
Dessert was good.

Waiters started singing and dancing but we could not see anything as we were sat next to the window 

Shame. I will try it again but am i the only one noticing they have lowered their food selection???


----------



## Happy Tappy

I didn't notice any changes to the menu when I visited late August.  To be honest I always eat the E17,50 menu so it wouldn't bother me anyway!

I have noticed that the experience never seems as good when you're upstairs.  I've been up there twice and the waiters didn't have skates and they didn't dance when the music came on.


----------



## mommy2ash

we ate here for lunch on monday 4th october

me and my mam had the soup of the day which came with a roll, cheese and croutons. the soup was quite nice, i would eat it again. i didnt really want burgers and chips again lol. for dessert we shared a doughnut icecream. i liked this but the doughnut was a bit hard like it had been frozen but not defrosted enough. we ate most of it anyway

ashleigh had a kids meal with a hot dog and chips and ice cream for dessert and ate it all.

its pretty basic food but its nice and the price is decent. i will visit again


----------



## staceylc

We visited Annettes on 17th November 2010

During our 4 night 5 day stay this was by far our favourite meal.  We arrived at about 6.15pm and there were only 2 families in front of us so didn't have to wait very long for a table.  We sat upstairs & the hostess that seated us was on skates.  There were a few empty tables around the whole restaurant.

We ordered:

Onion Burger & Fries - 13.50
Frenchie Burger & Fries - 16.95
X2 Cherry Sprite - 4.20 each - I LOVE Cherry 7-Up so this was a lovely change to the usual Coke, Sprite or Fanta.
1 Kids Meal with Shepherd Pie followed by Ice cream - 11.40
A strawberry Sunday - 6.95
Ice cream with macadamia nuts - 8.95

We all really enjoyed the food and wished we'd have eaten here again instead of Cafe Mickey.  The burgers were lovely & we ordered a kids meal for my 22 month old daughter because she hadn't really eaten properly all day.  She loved the shepherds pie which was served on a plate inside a frisby.  I noticed a lot of kids leaving their frisby's behind because I don't think they realised what that were.

Half way through the meal one of the waiters downstairs started shouting that it was party time and the music came on really loud.  They sang & danced to Grease Lightning & then Think (Aretha Franklin).  Our DD LOVED it and we got some hilarious video clips of her joining in & really getting into it.


----------



## karengr

we ate here on Tuesday 18th jan 2011. we have been to DLRP 7 times over the past 10 years and this was the 1st time we have eaten here. we arrived at 7pm and were seated within 10 mins.
It was very busy but everyone looked so relaxed and happy. The menu was amazing and we found it hard to choose.
i had be bop burger and hubby had philly cheese steak sandwich both with fries. loved it. quick service and cooked lovely all washed down with 2 cokes.
the bill came to just under 38 euros but worth every penny.( we paid £39 for a much smaller burger in Rainforest cafe in LONDON back in the summer !!).
will loved to eat here again x


----------



## J Marley

We ate here on Tuesday 8th February at 5.30pm.











We were seated immediately by our waitress Sheherazade who insisted she got her picture taken with my DH






She also took our picture...The only one we have of the 4 of us together






We have never eaten here before but due to all the great reviews on here we decided to give it a go and were not disappointed.We also saw lots of waiters on rollerskates.

My ds1 Jacob had cottage pie which he said was very tasty and he ate every single bit of it






and Chocolate mousse 






This was off the childs menu served with a drink and cost E11.40

My Ds 2 Mac ate off the adults menu.....that boy has a large appetite.He had an All American hotdog.It was a foot long and cost E11.25...best hotdog ever he said.






He also had a very large Vanilla Coke E4.20

My Dh Rod had A Double Rockabilly Burger with bacon. cheese and B-B-Q sauce E16.95






I had Annettes Greatest Hits ....Mini cheese chilli dog/ Mini Cheeseburger/ Mini NYC club  E17.40. I needed some help to finish it all off.It was gorgeous






For dessert J had his chocolate mousse and the three of us decided to share Elvis the King Banana Split.....wow wee what a desert






We also had 2 large beers and a portion of coleslaw.The bill came to E93.85.We were all stuffed after this meal ,we throughly enjoyed it and couldn't understand why we hadn't eaten here before.The quality of food was excellent with great sized portions and a very reasonable cost. If you haven't eaten here before please try it out you will not be dissappointed.

We rated Annettes 5 out of 5


----------



## m-tinkerbelle

I love Annette's. Never saw the waiters dancing or skating, and I never had to wait too long for a table (thanks to our spanish eating times hahaha )

We usually have burgers there but I had some sort of burritos that were delicious. And I remember trying the Elvis dessert (and almost finishing it).

This restaurant is a must for us


----------



## wmoon

Hi

We ate here Friday 13th May at lunchtime, 2 adults and a 3 year old.

Always fancied eating here but this was our first time.  We arrived about 12.30, it was pretty quiet and we were seated within minutes.  My friend and I had burgers (mine was the mushroom one) and DS had kids burger (which would have fed me).  All the food was really nice, couldn't really get a feel for the atmosphere as it was so quiet but the service was good.

It was about 40 Euros for the three of us that was with juice and beer.  We were heading home that afternoon so were glad of the quick service.

Have to say I wouldn't hesitate to leave the parks next time and go there for lunch again.

We also had a takeaway from here on our first night, just the basic adult menu, 10 Euros each I think for a burger, fries and juice and 7 euros for the same kids menu.  it was about a ten minute queue and the same wait for the food but the food was just as good as sitting in.

Wendy


----------



## Ms Poppins

We ate here on Monday 25 July 2011 

We always enjoy our meal here and the surroundings. We ate at about 6pm and waited about 5 mins to be seated. We watched the Buffalo Bill Parade from the window whilst we waited. Our waitress was very nice, quick and helpful when ordering. 

DH, DD and I had Rock 'n' Roll Burgers. DH and DD asked for theirs without sauce, and this was fine. DS1 had a Rockabilly Burger and DS2 had the kids burger from the kids menu. We all had coke to drink, in large glasses and Lewis had apple juice with his kids meal. Total bill, including shareholders discount, 73E.
















Some of the waiters had roller skates on. We didn't get the dancing this time, but we still enjoyed our meal and will go back.


----------



## Carrie_Cat




----------



## Carrie_Cat




----------



## SleepingX3Beauty

I'm a huuuuge McDonalds fan, yet McDonalds couldn't reach up to Annette's tiptoes. I think that pretty much explains it.
Dear God I would seriously make my boyfriend drive the whole end just for those burgers and ice creams. We discovered this place in 2010 and immediately went there twice that trip. Went back last November and Annette's is very solid on the planning for upcoming August!
I had the cheeseburger all three times. It's delicious, cheesy, cooked exactly right to be not to greasy/red yet not to dry neither, and comes with about half my weight in fries.  Alright, not that much fries, but seriously, those plates are enormous and the pile of fries is just sooo big! 

Boyfriend has become a sucker for the rock and roller burger (cheeseburger with bacon) and the 50's style sundea's (as have I).

Totally recommend it! The waiters jump on to the counter a few times every evening and start to dance at grease lightning and Elvis and stuff. They pick customers out to dance along to. In 2010 they dragged me along, I was about as red as a tomato and my boyfriend partly caught it on video. At the moment I was sooo shy but looking back at it I'm so happy they picked me out because despite that I was shy, I really enjoyed it and it's a great memory to keep with me. 

Ice creams are so yummie! I had the 50's style sundea with Annette's caramel and whipped cream. Ice cream, sauce and whipped cream were all home made and tasted so immensely good! I don't care how full I am after mains, those ice creams are worth the possible tummy aches afterwards! 

Go there, trust me, you won't regret it!

Pictures 2010:

My cheeseburger:





Rock & Roll burger:





Halfboard menu brownie:





Sundea with chocolate sauce:





Pictures 2011:

Jukebox hanging at the tables (don't think they still work):





Rock & Roll burger:





Cheeseburger:





Chuck's Caramel Donut Ben & Jerry's Ice Cream:





Again:





50's Style Sundea with Annette's Caramel Sauce:





Waiters dancing:


----------



## Carrie_Cat




----------



## Ms Poppins

We ate here on Tuesday 8th May 2012

We chose to eat early, about 5pm as the previous evening it had been really busy and we couldn't get in. Tonight we walked right in with no queue. 











DH had the rockabilly burger 






DD and I had the rock n roll burger






DS had the kids cheeseburger from the kids meal, followed by ice cream
















Total bill 61.53E with shareholders discount  This was our cheapest table service meal, but equally as good as other places we'd eaten.

We love Annette's and no trip to DLP is complete without a visit here. We will be back


----------



## kevankiki

This was always my favourite restaurant.  I used to love the Fifty Fifty Combo, I note they have brought it back, but it's nothing like the original


----------



## rugrats

Annette's is a must do for every trip . Generous portions, good food and service on skates . We didn't get to see the dancing as we ate early - will try to eat later next time. Kids loved the frisbee plates and they are still using the cups at home now .


----------



## SleepingX3Beauty

We had lunch here on 25th of July. We were seated immediately once we got there and service was very fast.

We both had the Annette's Favourite Menu including a classic dish, drink and a brownie.

Boyfriend had the Onion burger whilst I had the cheeseburger. They've got new buns since our visit in April, these don't have the seeds on top of them. I really liked them, they tasted fresher.  

Onion burger:





Cheeseburger:





Brownie (delicious!):


----------



## giuly09

Annette used to be my favourite place - well mine and my kids i can tell - but lately i have been pretty disappointed there...

Brian and me ate there on July 21st and even though the queue was pretty long we got a table in less than half an hour. Note that now they give you the menu as you are waiting so you're ready to order as soon as you get your place 

Anyway the menu was the same we had had when i was there with my mum in 2010 but Brian noticed at a glance quite a few of his favourite were no more there  ( i had had the same shock in 2010 lol)

Anyway he had the Bacon Burger 






and i had the Blue Cheese Burger






and shared a portion of Hash Brown (no photo sorry..).

As we both felt for a pudding  and both had good memories fo Elvis the King we decide to shre but...

he used to be like that with piece of brownies inside and a lot of ice cream under the cream...







and now it's like that.... too much cream, a banana and not much more...






So can't say we had a bad meal but can say we did not eat as good as other times, now it's more or less an expensive McDonald's ....

BTW we had always seen the dancing and singing moment in the past but not this time....


----------



## maryr1oz

We ate here for an early dinner in September. We really enjoyed it!











The "Fifty-Fifty" ... 19.30
Burger, cheese, slice of breaded chicken, bacon, tomato, salad, curry sauce, coriander and pineapple, with coleslaw and French fries
Deluxe Shakes ... 8.10 - Peanut Butter
Invent your own milkshake (ice with vanilla milk) with 1 of the following flavours: mint, coffee, banana, peanut butter, "Oreo" cookies, or Annette's caramel






Onion Burger ... 14.20
Burger, grilled onions, cheese, Annette's sauce and French fries


----------



## rugrats

We ate here during our trip 17 March - 23 March 2013. The food was lovely but I wasn't greatly impressed that we were a party of 7 and they seated us in two booths one behind the other despite the fact that there were bigger tables at the back of the restaurant but they obviously didn't want to use these. Also, our server decided to charge us an extra 1 euro 50 on top of our vouchers - not quite sure why !? Only niggly little things and I would still eat here on our next trip .


----------



## Cdaniels1987

I love it at Anettes!! I always have the Ultimate Burger and usually manage to eat it to get the free milkshake!!

There was one worrying thing last year though, when we went we saw 2 rats run around on the floor on our last day there, when I told other people around us they didnt seem to care.... maybe its normal or maybe they are just getting ready for Ratatouille!! haha.


----------



## Happy Tappy

Cdaniels1987 said:


> I love it at Anettes!! I always have the Ultimate Burger and usually manage to eat it to get the free milkshake!!
> 
> There was one worrying thing last year though, when we went we saw 2 rats run around on the floor on our last day there, when I told other people around us they didnt seem to care.... maybe its normal or maybe they are just getting ready for Ratatouille!! haha.



Are you sure they weren't mice?

The Village has quite a big problem with Mice, I've seen a few myself and there's been numerous sightings reported on here.

Perhaps a company with a mouse as it's figurehead is worried about the bad press of putting out a few mouse traps


----------



## Cdaniels1987

they may have beem mice but either way it did make me feel a little uncomfortabke, however I would eat there again as I love it too much!!!


----------



## DCLMan

Cdaniels1987 said:


> they may have beem mice but either way it did make me feel a little uncomfortabke, however I would eat there again as I love it too much!!!



Rats or mice would put me off, even more than the horrendous prices.


----------



## Ms Poppins

We ate here on Wednesday 24 July 2013 at approx 17:45





We were seated immediately and had the exact same booth as last year 









Abbey, DH and I all had the Rockabilly burger





DH noticed his was a bit pink in the middle and they quickly replaced it. Very big portions!!

DS had the kids meal that included a burger, drink and vanilla/smarties ice cream









Another enjoyable meal had by all. No dancing or singing this time, but still nice to relax. No trip to DLP is complete without a visit to Annette's 

Total price 61.82E including shareholder discount.


----------



## crmscotland

My family & l had a late lunch here on Friday 18th October, 2013, the last day of our trip. We arrived after 2pm, l thought it wouldn't be too busy, but in fact we got one of the last available tables. The food was delicious, my 17 y daughter especially loved the milkshakes - she chose chocolate & peanut butter, she liked them so much she had 2! Rhaul, our waiter was great.  Total cost after shareholders discount was approx. 76 euros + well deserved tip.

Based on our meal & service l would definitely recommend Annette's.


----------



## Lisa_C

Csn I ask how many people were in your party adults/children? Reading through the threads, no one seems to be saying how much they got for the price they paid :-/


----------



## crmscotland

Lisa_C said:


> Csn I ask how many people were in your party adults/children? Reading through the threads, no one seems to be saying how much they got for the price they paid :-/



Sorry should have incl. that. There was 4 of us - 2 adults, DD age 17 - so basically 3 adults  + 1 child (DS age 10)
DD & l chose the Annette's classics set menu at 18.99 - your choice of burger + fries, brownie & ice-cream & soft drink, DH had a burger + fries & cider. DD also had 2 milkshakes, 8.29 euros each (but worth it, l tried some  - very yummy  )
DS had the child's menu 13.99 euros - burger + fries, ice-cream, soft drink.
Think the cost before shareholders discount was approx. 90 euros, as it was 76 after.


----------



## crmscotland




----------



## Ms Poppins

We ate here on Tuesday 3 December 2013.

We left the park before Dreams started and were pleased to say that there was no queue. We were seated immediately and the waiter was with us in a few minutes. Great service in here 

Creatures of habit, DH, DD and I all had the Rockabilly burger - huge portions!! 15.99E each:





DS had the kids meal, cheeseburger that includes a soft drink and dessert - 14.99E





Salad that came with DS's meal





I forgot to take a pic of the ice cream. He had this with chocolate sauce and smarties. 

DH and I had a coke, Abbey's was a cherry coke. Total bill was 63.69E including shareholders discount. 

There is an unwritten law that we absolutely have to eat at Annette's every visit - and we have never been disappointed. Love it in here


----------



## mommy2ash

mspoppins we were there at the same time lol.

we had half board standard vouchers and all got the potato hash brown starters. these were really nice and the portion is huge. 

i had a chilli cheese burger and my mam had a rockabilly burger both were very good. my aunt and uncle quickly ordered blue cheese burgers and im sure they hadn't realised what they ordered as they didn't enjoy it at all. 

the kids had a chicken nugget meal and a fish and chips meal with ice cream no complaints there.

we all had brownie with ice cream for dessert which was lovely

i probably wouldn't use the vouchers there again as after the starters we were all a bit full and loads of food went to waste. the set menu they do is more than enough for us.


----------



## ghockley1981

im afraid to see after two good visits some years ago we left dissapointed this time.

This was namely due to their new veggie burger, which was horrible. 

It came with aubergene, courgette, garlic pickle and a credit card sized piece of tofu.

It was horrible


----------



## adr2.8i

We ate here two adults and two children 20th march. 
My wife and i had the cheeseburger, brownie and a coke from the Annette's favourites menu @€19.49 each. Kids menu was €14.99 for chicken nuggets a drink and a vanilla ice cream. Dad was also a bit naughty and fancied a treat so i had a chocolate milkshake as well at €7.49. 
We all enjoyed the food and the helpings were quite generous. We had 3 servers on rollerblades and one of them kept pinching my sons toy gun and kept shooting him, much to his enjoyment. We always have a good meal here and with my discount it came to €61.16 which was quite a bit cheaper than cafe mickey and rainforest cafe.


----------



## Ms Poppins

We ate here twice on our visit, first on Tuesday 14 October 2014 at around 6pm. No queue to get in and seated upstairs very quickly. 














I had the cheeseburger - 14.99E





DH, Abbey and Lewis had the Rock 'n' Roll burger - 15.99E





Mark had the bacon chilli burger - 15.99E





All had a drink each too which ranged from 3.69 each to 4.59 for cherry coke. Total bill was 84.32E including shareholders discount - another really nice meal 

Second visit was on Thursday 16 October 2014 at approc 4pm. Again no wait and this time seated downstairs. Initially we were in a booth for 4 with a chair at the end, but this didn't give us much room so asked to be moved, which was fine. 

All had a combination of burgers again with the exception of Mark who had the Chilli hot dog - 13.99E





And Lewis ate from the kids menu this time and had fish and chips, which comes with a salad starter. Kids meal is 14.99E and includes a drink and dessert too, but we wanted to get to the park so didn't wait for the dessert.





Total bill this time including drinks and shareholders discount was 77.78E
Food was lovely again. We will be back


----------



## Madhattermad

Hi All,

Ate here twice during my latest trip, once for dinner and once for breakfast.

The breakfast was really great, a lot of food and two drinks - orange juice and a hot drink. I had a good old english tea with milk and sugar - would definitely have breakfast here again!

At dinner, I had the 'special' that was on, it was a brie burger and it was so delicious! However, the plates are huge! I actually felt a little embarrassed as I felt I had wasted a lot. I ate about 3/4 of the burger and lots of fries, although it didn't even look like I'd made a dent in the fries. I could have shared the plate with someone it was so huge.

Totally yummy though and good service so I will do again  and would recommend!

K.


----------



## Carrie_Cat




----------



## Carrie_Cat

http://s22.photobucket.com/user/tha...7-4f05-a2df-883fda126b15_zps3f43df77.jpg.html


----------



## Carrie_Cat




----------



## jillrobinson

Another of our traditions.
Had a late lunch here on our last day.  Liam had the hot dog and fries, I had the onion burger and fries.
You know what you're going to get at Annettes, standard of food is always the same and its good.
Used my AP discount and our server brought our free AP aperitifs.


----------



## Carrie_Cat

Photos thanks to DCP - Latest menu as of Nov 2014


----------



## Ms Poppins

We ate here on Tuesday 18 October 2016





There was a small queue outside at 18:00 but it moved quickly and we soon were shown to a booth seat downstairs.

Service was good, quick and efficient. There were 4 of us and we all had the same thing,  Rock 'n' Roll burger 18.99E





Portion sizes are good and the burger was nicely cooked.

We each had a drink, normal coca cola 3.89 each and cherry coke was 4.79.













Total bill including shareholder discount 15% was 79.32E. Nice food, good setting, we'll definitely be back


----------



## Ms Poppins

We ate here on Saturday 4 February 2017 @ 8pm approx.

There was a bit of a queue outside, to be expected on a Saturday evening and we waited about 20 minutes to be seated.

3 of us ate here and we all had the rock’n’roll burger and a drink. The burger was lovely, well cooked and large portion of fries 18.99E each.

 

DH and I had a coke each, 3.99E each and DS had a cherry coke, 4.89E.

 

 

The service was quick, food was hot and reasonably priced. Total including shareholder discount was 59.36E. We will be back.


----------



## Ms Poppins

We ate here again on Monday 23 July 2017 @ approx 7pm

 

There was a small queue outside but we didn't wait more than 15 minutes or so. We had the same lovely waitress as we'd had in February - and very nearly the same table.

 

 

We all had the Rock n Roll Burger and a soft drink each - total bill was 79.66E with shareholders discount. Service was quick and as always we really enjoyed our meal here.


----------

